# Our Beloved MMA Fighters Before They Were Where They Are Now.



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Gabriel Gonzaga 









Bas

















BJ










































Brock

















Chael









Chuck

























Nick Diaz (and Nate in pic1)

















Diego Sanchez 









Fedor and Aleks

































Forrest

















Hendo

















Matt Hughes

















JDS

























Ken Shamrock









Kimbo









Koscheck

















Lyoto

















Mayhem

















Cro Cop

















Overeem









Rampage

































Randy









Rashad









Thiago Alves









Tim Sylvia









Tito

















Faber









Vitor









Wanderlei

























The Nogueira Pirates 









props to a fellow named mrdragonfly


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Good finds. 

Although I find some of the pictures hard to believe, like the 1st Mayhem pic or the 1st GSP pic, and especially the Rampage pic where he just graduated.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I love the long hair pic of Wandy, I think you might be right about the Mayhem one.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Good finds.
> 
> Although I find some of the pictures hard to believe, like the 1st Mayhem pic or the 1st GSP pic, and especially the Rampage pic where he just graduated.


My thoughts exactly :confused02:. Great thread though haha, some of them are hilarious!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Matt Hughes and dem britches!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

That was cool.

Fucken lol'd hard at The Mullet o' Doom on Hughes, Forrest's Forrest smile, and that goddam Tito pic



MRBRESK said:


>


Was not prepared for that!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome pics. Forrest and tito had me laughing pretty hard


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

The first picture isn't Mayhem. There is no way his ears are gauged out that far and in a seemingly short time, you don't even see the holes.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Never knew Hughes was a ginger kid, lol.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

could easily buy the first picture being Mayhem. The Sonnen one is crazy for me and GSP w/hair as well. damn dude.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

BJ Penn has barely changed since that first picture, which looks to be about 6 or 7 years old :laugh:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

joey.jupiter said:


> could easily buy the first picture being Mayhem. The Sonnen one is crazy for me and GSP w/hair as well. damn dude.


Then you don't understand how gauged plugs work.

Oh and the fact that the first picture the kid has green eyes and the second Mayhem has brown.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

BJ looked like a fighter even when he was 5 raise01:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lolz...remember seeing this awhile back. Still funny as hell...roflz!

Baby Tito...lolz...lolz!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Dan Henderson looks like A.C Slater and Gabe Gonzaga was the cutest kid there haha


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This can't be Rashad the quality is too good for a 33 yr old picture.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya, as other have said there is no way the first pic of Mayhem is real. Wrong eye color and ear plugs should have been a give away. 

Rashad pic is also highly suspicious.

Very cool list, though I fully enjoyed it!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You can just see that Diego was all intensity at a young age. :laugh:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Forrest is literally one of those people who never changed. He still has that same smirk and everything!


----------



## Floper (Mar 5, 2012)

GSP looks wierd with that hair, also Cro Cop is a bit strange.
But what a great look of young Lesnar, real beast!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

vilify said:


> This can't be Rashad the quality is too good for a 33 yr old picture.


Yeah, good point. I didn't even think about that when I first saw it.


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

amoosenamedhank said:


> The first picture isn't Mayhem. There is no way his ears are gauged out that far and in a seemingly short time, you don't even see the holes.


and the fact his EYES ARE A DIFFERENT COLOR


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

The Hendo one had me loling!!!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> Good finds.
> 
> Although I find some of the pictures hard to believe, like the 1st Mayhem pic or the 1st GSP pic, and especially the Rampage pic where he just graduated.


your def. right about the mayhem and rampage pictures...rampages' school colors were red black and white so i dont think they would wear blue for graduation.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Forrest looks like Michael Jackson on roids ...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I have decided I don't think that the Rashad one is real, the first Mayhem flick and quite possibly the Rampage graduation one.

I've edited the OP and deleted them, also added a new pic that could possibly be GSP, but i'm really not sure, any thoughts?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Definitely not Georges... look at the ear lobes. This guy has attached ear lobes at the bottom










Georges ear lobes are not attached.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

The Fedor ones were great. You could tell it was him by his massive snoz.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Nose is different on the Georges picture above. Georges is slight more bulbous, and his nostrils are rounder.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

One other comment I have is that we have to go back to Jan 21, 1995 to find proof that Brock has a neck.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Fedor ones are insane !
Why I'm not surprised to see Hughes proudly wearing the mullet...?

BJ seems like he stopped growing somewhere between 5 and 10yo !


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vilify said:


> This can't be Rashad the quality is too good for a 33 yr old picture.


My money is on this being Rashads kids. Looks at them! They clearly share a big old lump of genetics!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> My money is on this being Rashads kids. Looks at them! They clearly share a big old lump of genetics!


No doubt a big similarity.... but definitely not him.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

hadoq said:


> Fedor ones are insane !
> Why I'm not surprised to see Hughes proudly wearing the mullet...?
> 
> BJ seems like he stopped growing somewhere between 5 and 10yo !


Hahah yeah, it's crazy.. If you cover the rest of the image and just leave BJs face visible he looks the same age as he does now.


----------



## elitemmaclothin (Feb 15, 2012)

These are too damn funny, and the first one that is suppose to be of mayhem is not him. There is no way


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL at Gonzaga being cute and Chael looking exactly the same.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahaha how did Gonzaga go from that to the gorrila we have today??? I wouldnt believe if i didnt see it for myself.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Hahaha how did Gonzaga go from that to the gorrila we have today??? I wouldnt believe if i didnt see it for myself.


haha yeah, cute little Gabe.. Hope he's fallen in love with his jits again..


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Is Fedor the shortest guy at the front in the middle? The guys in the pictures are pretty muscular, they are more muscular than some pro MMA fighters? Were they olympic judo team members? Man look at the muscular legs of those boys, I wonder how old they are.


----------

